# List of foods etc in Portuguese



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Portuguese Food Words - Algarve, Portugal - Luz-Info.com

I think this might be useful for a lot of people.

A list of all kinds food and spices etc in English and Portuguese for when you go shopping -)


----------

